#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Management of Deadlegs Shell Recommended Practise required

## Syed Shiraz Ali

Please share "MEC - Management of Deadlegs" Shell Recommended Practise.



Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Syed Shiraz AliSee More: Management of Deadlegs Shell Recommended Practise required

----------

